# Please help. Very frustrated!



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok I am getting seriously frustrated. As some of you know, Kamo has been sleeping under the fleece that lines her ramp. I fisxed it REALLY good now and she can't get in. In doing this, I figured she'd give up and start sleeping in her house. NOPE! This morning I found her sleeping in her fleece filled dig box on the bottom level of her cage! I attached a picture of her house (that I spent 3 days building and sewing!) cuz i'm wondering if it might be too big? i put a cd on top for size. It's like 9inX9in. Maybe she wants to be cozier? any input is much appreciated!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you have anything in the house, like fleece strips or blankies? She might just want something to dig and hide in. Lily's igloo has a blankie and a handful of strips in it and I usually find her buried under them when I get her out. And is the house up on a second level? I know a lot of hogs won't use a second level...Maybe she just doesn't want to go all the way up to the house? Seems silly, especially if she was willing to sleep on the ramp, but hedgies tend to be silly a lot of the time! :lol: The house is adorable!


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

yes there are fleece strips in there....2 handfulls. her food and water are on the upper level so i know she goes up there. but maybe i'll try a smaller house....idk what else to do...i just feel like she has nowhere comfortable to sleep cuz she's all over the place....how comfortable can cardboard to sleep on but i still ddon't really know what to do..... =S


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Truffle sleeps in his dig box sometimes and in his igloo with the fleece scraps others. He seems to like both places. And now and again under his hedgie hat. Just likes the changes I guess.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

It could be that she just found a place that she really likes to sleep in. If that's where she prefers, there's no harm in it. As long as she's happy and healthy, that's all that really matters. When he's in his home, Norman refused to sleep anywhere but in one exact spot, and his igloo must be there. If it isn't, he stands around that spot, trying to figure out what's wrong. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hedgies. Who knows what they're thinking? :roll: :lol: 
I have found my Cholla sleeping in the first floor dig box, with his head inside the tube-ramp to the 2nd floor, under his wheel, under his cuddle house and inside his cuddle house. I don't know why. 

When I put him away - I do usually leave a piece of kibble by the entrance to his cuddle house. He will usually eat it & then wander inside to sleep. I don't know if that will help at all.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Does light leak through in any way?
I ask because Kashi sleeps in his shoe box house (sometimes... most of the time, otherwise it's under the liner) but for the longest time he liner dove every night. I figured out that it was because his houses were translucent so it was letting light in and I guess he didn't feel safe. You could try making it feel as dark as possible for him so that he feels safe, but I have no clue if this will work. Good luck!


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Nebular said:


> It could be that she just found a place that she really likes to sleep in. If that's where she prefers, there's no harm in it. As long as she's happy and healthy, that's all that really matters. When he's in his home, Norman refused to sleep anywhere but in one exact spot, and his igloo must be there. If it isn't, he stands around that spot, trying to figure out what's wrong. :lol:


the harm is that she gets stuck under it because it's glued down. i hear her start to dig around at about 8:30 and hafta go get her out. I fixed the ramp so she can't get under the fleece anymore though.



shaelikestaquitos said:


> Does light leak through in any way?
> I ask because Kashi sleeps in his shoe box house (sometimes... most of the time, otherwise it's under the liner) but for the longest time he liner dove every night. I figured out that it was because his houses were translucent so it was letting light in and I guess he didn't feel safe. You could try making it feel as dark as possible for him so that he feels safe, but I have no clue if this will work. Good luck!


it is possible i guess. it's one layer of fleece, so lights probly not lesaking through in like a steady stream but its possible its having more of like a curtain affect. shes straight away from my east facing window! I'm going to try a new house I think and put it on the bottom level. I only spent $3 making this one so it's really no loss lol. Thanks all!!


----------

